# 5 v 6 v 8 inch monitors



## troyguitar (Feb 28, 2012)

So I've moved into a new place where I have a dedicated office/music/studio room and figure it's time to get a pair of actual monitors instead of my B&W bookshelf speakers. I'm not super concerned with having the absolute flattest response so I'm looking at low end stuff. My primary use will be practicing/jamming on e-drums, keyboard, guitar, and bass all going through a mixer to the monitors. My main question:

Do 5 or 6 inch monitors tend to have enough low end for drums/bass/keys without a sub or should I just get some 8s (or do 8s still need a sub)?

The tier of gear I'm looking at is the M-Audio, KRK type stuff around $500 for the pair.


----------



## mortbopet (Feb 28, 2012)

I own the KRK rokit RP6, and i do love them. But i dont use them for drums or bass monitoring, since i dont feel that they have a sufficient low end, to give a proper feel, as compared to larger speakers. They do wonders for my mixing though, so no problems there .


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 28, 2012)

Get a pair of HS80Ms

They're slightly above your budget, but totally worth it.

A lot of pro guys I know swear by them as a second set in Studios... they can be made to sound like the classic NS10Ms with the awful 2k boost for mixing, but don't have the poor construction issues and lack of bass issues.

Or they can be quite flat and very revealing for mixing.


Or they can be great for just listening to music and tracking on. I love them now for listening to music. They're really pleasant and not tiring at all.

I was editing and mixing drums for 4 hours straight the other day and didn't realise until my tummy grumbled at me. They're not fatiguing at all...

And when set up correctly the just sound... good.

You could also get the HS50Ms, but you'll lack low end.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 28, 2012)

My good friend Mike from Greece (maybe he'll chime in) was telling me that he uses those Adam speakers, and they're 6" and practically unbeatable. I realize this was a near worthless comment since its not informed by first hand experience.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 28, 2012)

I've seen the HS80M's for as little as 599 for a pair which is definitely within budget if I don't need to get a sub too. The other thing I've been looking at are the surprisingly well-reviewed Behringer Truth B3031A 2 Way Active Ribbon Studio Monitors with their 8.75" woofers for $500 or less. Unfortunately I'm not likely to be able to try anything out here in middle of nowhere PA so it will be a matter of choosing something by price/features/reviews.



Adam Of Angels said:


> My good friend Mike from Greece (maybe he'll chime in) was telling me that he uses those Adam speakers, and they're 6" and practically unbeatable. I realize this was a near worthless comment since its not informed by first hand experience.


 
I wonder if those are the A5 or A5X, not sure what the difference is besides $140 per speaker


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 28, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I've seen the HS80M's for as little as 599 for a pair which is definitely within budget if I don't need to get a sub too. The other thing I've been looking at are the surprisingly well-reviewed Behringer Truth B3031A 2 Way Active Ribbon Studio Monitors with their 8.75" woofers for $500 or less. Unfortunately I'm not likely to be able to try anything out here in middle of nowhere PA so it will be a matter of choosing something by price/features/reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if those are the A5 or A5X, not sure what the difference is besides $140 per speaker



Adams are VERY good monitors... very clear... but they're a bit of a taste thing, and definitely better for mixing than listening.


Stay away from the Behringers. I'm sorry, but people who review them positively I kind of think are talking from a point of little to no experience. They only need to be compared side to side in a blind test without price tags involved to hear significant differences to even the KRK Rokits, which in my books have woofy low end and flubby low mids. Put them next to some Yamaha's and the difference is astounding. The Yamahas just sound more revealing AND better to listen on.

I think the low price tag draws people in. "They don't sound TOO different from xxx, and with this pricetag!"

It's a perceived bang for buck that isn't really there because they won't last nearly as long.

I know a couple of guys who've had Yamaha HS80Ms since they came out quite a few years ago now and haven't even begun to have issues with them.


----------



## Creech (Feb 28, 2012)

Just get the 1038B's, and you're done. Ok, granted, none of us have the $8000 per speaker, I get it, but still, cmon, rob a bank or something... 

Most of the people I know swear by the Yamaha's....and if they don't....they own Genelecs....My BX8's suck. Don't buy those..avoid them like the plaugue.....unless of course you want people to think your mixes are a bit muddy.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like I'll be looking for a pair of HS80M's then, I think 42 Hz should be good enough for drums/bass for awhile. Maybe I'll throw in the sub at some point later if the low end is still lacking.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 28, 2012)

There are pros and cons to each choice. 

Generally speaking the six inch class tends to have smoother mid range than 8's at the.expense of low end performance. Whereas 8's will tend to have good bass response and can sound scooped through the mids.

Every speaker will be different though, so I can only vouch for what I have personally used, so I can only talk about one set in your price range, the krk rokit's, and I found them to be very underwhelmimg. Whatever you decide on, make sure you spend the time getting used to how they sound before using them for any critical listening.


----------

